# Guppy just had babies!!!



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

15 so far. She is doing fab!!

We caught them all and put them in the 20 gal.

How many more can she have??

I actually saw a few being poped out!! What an experience!!

It was awesome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

lol! congrats GL....  more babies!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't recall what the world record is, but 15 is nothing. It's possible to get 5 or 6 times that many from a big mature female.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

yea well  15 is a start!!!!!!!


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats! There will be more.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Yippie they are all doing so well!

Im scared to do water changes though, they are such small lil guys!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats........


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

nice!!! congrats.


----------



## fry_forever! (Apr 8, 2009)

*Awesome!*

That's great! Guppies can have well over 50 babies, so be prepared for more! Congrats!


----------

